# JavaMail Lib einbinden?



## hdi (10. Nov 2010)

Hi,

habe mir hier die JavaMail Lib runtergeladen, ist ein Zip. Anschließend in mein Projekt eingebunden (Java Build Path -> Add External Jars), und dort wird es seitdem auch gelistet als "javamail-1.4.3". Fehler oder sowas werden nicht angezeigt.

Problem: Ich kann's nicht nutzen! Die Klassen werden nicht gefunden, ist auch kein Wunder denn alleine schon wenn ich 
	
	
	
	





```
import javax.
```
 eingebe, dann erscheint in der Popup-Liste in Eclipse das Package javax.mail gar nicht.

Was hab ich denn hier falsch gemacht? 

Ich nutze übrigens Java 6, d.h. das javax.activation package von der JavaMail laut diverser Quelle abhängt ist bei mir verfügbar.


----------



## The_S (10. Nov 2010)

Hm ... entpacken und die JARs einbinden, wenn du schon "External JARs" hinzufügst?


----------



## Der Müde Joe (10. Nov 2010)

Activation ist bei 6 dabei.
Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, besteht der download aus 4 jars. Ein volles (mail.jar) und drei einzelne (pop.jar, imap.. oder so). das ganze sollte reichten (ist bei mir 451.3 kb gross).

Sonst sollte eigentlich kein Problem sein als externe Jar (wobei ich persönlich mehr auch User Libs stehe --> Wiederverwendbar).

Hast du das ganze evtl. 2 mal importiert (verschiedene Userlibs, userlibs/extern), Projekt mal cleanen. Refreshen, Zugriffsrechte falls extern. Jar geadded und verschoben?... Naja halt die ganze Palette

EDIT:
>Hm ... entpacken und die JARs einbinden,

das auf jedenfall...


----------



## hdi (11. Nov 2010)

Es geht! Wie aus Geisterhand, nicht etwa weil ich es jetzt entpackt hab... 
Ne also ernsthaft da es keine Fehler gab und er es unter einem sinnigen Namen aufgeführt hat, dachte ich, der zieht sich da die einzelnen jars raus und ich muss das nicht entpacken  Danke für den Hinweis, scheinbar hatte ich ja Glück dass ihr so eine Trivialität überhaupt angemerkt habt ^^



> wobei ich persönlich mehr auch User Libs stehe --> Wiederverwendbar


Say what


----------



## hdi (13. Nov 2010)

@Müder Joe

Das "Say what" war einigermaßen ernst gemeint  Ich verstehe nich wovon du redest, ich seh nur add/add External beim Build Path, würd mich freuen wenn du mir das etwas erklärst


----------



## Der Müde Joe (14. Nov 2010)

Window - Preferences - Java - Build Path - User Libraries

Dann eine neue UserLib erstellen mit ? zB (slfj4, slf4-log4j, log4j) unter dem Namen logging.
Wenn du nun dein Logging in einem Projekt einfügen willst, musst du nicht alle 3 zusammensuchen.
Im buildPath des Projektes einfach Add Library - User Library - XX einfügen und alle 3 sind dabei.


----------

